# White spots on gums?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have these white patches on my gums and I have no idea what it can be. It doesn't irritate me but its noticeable if I smile real big. I don't have dental insurance so I haven't been to a dentist in 2yrs. I've tried looking it up online but couldn't find it. Any idea what this could be? Tar buildup? Oral cancer? My dad does have gum disease so it might be genetic. Here is a pic, look at the white stuff on my gums. I know my teeth are jacked you don't have to remind me.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How long have they been there? Even if they don't irritate you, did you eat something recently that may have irritated them? Most of the time they are harmless and should go away on their own. Keep an eye on it, if it gets worse or doesn't go away, then see a doctor.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> How long have they been there? Even if they don't irritate you, did you eat something recently that may have irritated them? Most of the time they are harmless and should go away on their own. Keep an eye on it, if it gets worse or doesn't go away, then see a doctor.


I started noticing it maybe 2 months ago. I can brush it off with my toothbrush. It might be irritation :stu. It just doesn't look normal to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would look into Listerine or something to kill bacteria. Brush your teeth and floss in the meantime, too.

The white dots in the corners are normal, though. Over top the front teeth, not so much. I would try to keep it as clean as possible.

Take care of your teeth or you will look like Chippendale, Jr.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Could be candida/oral thrush. Go to a doctor.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Fungus.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Take care of your teeth or you will look like Chippendale, Jr.


:rofl



Great. said:


> Could be candida/oral thrush. Go to a doctor.


I will wait a bit. I really don't have the money at the moment.



M0rbid said:


> Fungus.


Yeah I looked up Fluorosis, that might be it. I do drink a lot of tap water, brush my teeth 3x a day, and use mouthwash. So it might be overkill. Fluorosis doesn't seem like its serious tho.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would look into Listerine or something to kill bacteria.


If using mouthwash, use something non-alcoholic, with fluoride, and something that specifically states on it that it '_helps prevent cavities_', '_rebuilds enamel_', etc. If it doesn't specifically state these things (or if it just alludes to them without actually saying it), then it's not a useful mouthwash (just masks problems rather than actually doing something about them).

White spots can be caused by a number of things. Oral cancer would be among the least likely. If it's a concern, then get to a dentist whatever the cost may be (might give you a prescription, or take tests on it, depending on what it seems to be).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leukoplakia

?


----------



## choxi (Jul 31, 2015)

*Reply*

White spots on gums may be just a cyst, a small pocket filled with fluid, and sometimes they are canker sores. In both cases, eating soft, mild food for a few days to give the mouth a chance to heal should resolve the problem. If the spots are tender and sore or appear to grow over time, then you better consult a dentist. My friend has similar oral issue which was resolved when she underwent proper dental treatment and medication at a very right time from Dr. Steve Mocrae's dental clinic in Barrie. Good Luck !!!


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

gingervitus


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry but you are going to die.




It looks harmless to me. I would just concentrate on cleaning your mouth more.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Thanks guys. I think it might of been from drinking too much tap water....the fluoride might have caused it. Its a little better now.......


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you smoke/toke? That can cause that. 'Course remembering to give your gums tlc when brushing prevents that.


----------

